# Teaching CPR without being certified



## Mya (May 16, 2016)

When I was getting a physical, the PA offered to have me teach their CPR classes, and they give certified cards, but I am not certified to teach, so can I still actually teach their classes? I wouldn't know if my name would be on their card, or the PA's. They actually told me it's fine, but I feel like it's not fine. It's kind of a weird situation haha thanks!


----------



## redundantbassist (May 16, 2016)

What organization is this facility teaching CPR through? This seems shady... both the AHA and the ARC require instructor certification to teach.


----------



## cprted (May 16, 2016)

I've always had to put my instructor number on every certificate I've issued ...


----------



## Chris07 (May 16, 2016)

I can't think of a single "recognized" organization that would allow this. Your instincts serve you well. AHA is really strict about who can teach what classes and I'd imagine that ARC is the same.


----------



## MMiz (May 17, 2016)

I've been asked to do this as someone that was a certified instructor 10 years ago. I wouldn't.


----------



## Mya (May 20, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> What organization is this facility teaching CPR through? This seems shady... both the AHA and the ARC require instructor certification to teach.



Its a hole in the wall PA office! I guess just the PA issues the cards and is maybe certified?? She would have to be to give out real cards!


----------



## redundantbassist (May 20, 2016)

Mya said:


> Its a hole in the wall PA office! I guess just the PA issues the cards and is maybe certified?? She would have to be to give out real cards!


So let me get this straight... this is not even a recognized organization, and are issued their own home printed cards? Thats a major scam. Stay the hell away from there, i wouldn't even go there as a patient.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 21, 2016)

Get a hold of your regional AHA training center if you wanna get certified to teach. Otherwise steer clear of this shady place


----------



## Jon (May 21, 2016)

I think the question is what is the accreditation agency the classes are taught under.

As an example, as I understand it, ASHI is much more flexible regarding who gets an instructor card than other organizations.


----------



## Mya (Jun 2, 2016)

Jon said:


> I think the question is what is the accreditation agency the classes are taught under.
> 
> As an example, as I understand it, ASHI is much more flexible regarding who gets an instructor card than other organizations.



It's been a while but they actually called me today! So when I questioned them about the certification, they said the PA and her husband are both AHA certified and that while I would teach the class, they would put their name on the card. 

Hopefully I might be getting hired by an ambulance company soon haha


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 2, 2016)

Wow! Certified as instructors?? And they are ok with this? LOL...Their cards will be voided...they would have to be a certified training facility or be affiliated with one who would allow this...shady shady...run run far away!


----------



## EMT Dan (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah, it sounds like a strange situation...
I'm an AHA instructor for BLS and Heartsaver level CPR/AED/First Aid, and I can see maybe if the PA was looking for *assistance* teaching the class like with watching students perform skills, that it wouldn't be a big deal (even though technically not correct per AHA instruction). 
But if they just want you to teach the whole thing (though not particularly hard since it's mostly facilitating the video) and they fill out the paperwork and submit as though they taught it properly, it would certainly be contrary to the AHA instruction. Now, it's not really your instructor certification on the line, but still probably not a terrible idea to avoid being part of something shady like that.


----------

